# Israeli border police shot



## GPMG (1 Aug 2001)

For those of you who do not subscribe to the National Post, today‘s front page features the headline "Israeli soldier chosen for fashion magazine spread is wounded, defaced in West Bank ambush".
A full page article with photos follows on page A3. 

Female Israeli soldiers being wounded is nothing new, yet here we see the extensive coverage on a major Canadian paper.

Having women in combat arms is our policy. I don‘t think we need to debate that anymore. Is this article proof that the Canadian people are not ready for the realities of warfare? What would be the difference if the soldier on the front page wasn‘t Israeli, but rather a Canadian, perhaps in Bosnia?


----------



## Brad Sallows (1 Aug 2001)

>Is this article proof that the Canadian people are not ready for the realities of warfare?

The most I am prepared to conclude is that the National Post believes it can be sensationalized to sell newspapers.

Addendum: What sort of reaction do we expect when a female police officer is shot, with or without any associated abuse?


----------



## towhey (1 Aug 2001)

I think the news angle on this story is pretty straightforward:

1.  She‘s attractive.
2.  She was just featured in a major fashion story contrasting her on duty/off duty worlds.  In other words, there were lots of photos and press interest in her before the incident.
3.  It was a particularly gruesome injury.
4.  It was a comparatively slow news day.

From a human interest perspective it is compelling story.  From a news perspective it is eminently "tellable."

Remember the cardinal rule of newsmaking:  

If it bleeds it leads.


----------



## Gunner (1 Aug 2001)

I agree with the other posters...its typical media sensationalization of an issue.  In Edmonton an off duty female police officer was sexually assaulted a couple of weeks ago.  No one called for a re evaluation of whether women should be in the police or not.  I don‘t think the public gives a Rats Patootie if a female cop is killed or a male cop.  It‘s still one dead cop!

Cheers,


----------

